# Halloween in Salem: Festival of the Dead



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

That's a place I really wanna go one day for my Halloween vacation. I might not be able to go this year but one day, those witches better watch out cause I'm gonna hit the town!   Here is the link:

Halloween in Salem: October Events for 2004


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Meh. It's become overly commercialized hype nowadays. It was better when it was a smaller gathering instead of the "everybody and their mother attends" type of event it is now. Though, the wax museums and such are pretty good, and it is kind of neat to get a tour of the gravesites of the women accused of witchcraft.

Not to mention... the witch trials really happened in the neighboring town of Danvers.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*I've Been There!*

*I went there in 1998 the weekend before Halloween. It was an awesome experience for a frist timer. The museums and gravesite tours are the best. They had a haunted house that was the cheesiest thing I'd ever seen. All it was was dark hallways with people jumping out at you all the time. No displays at all. The Witch Tiral museum downtown was a great tour. I agree with the commecialization. Even the witch shop was a little heavy on the tourism thing. That's their bread and butter though I guess.*


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

What's funny is you can see all of that stuff year-round. They just roll out the red carpet and do a little song-and-dance for the Halloween season to spice it up a bit.


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Zombie is right...Salem is really overrated. Everyday is Halloween there and its very VERY commercial...Not much to see or do that isn't cheesed up....Also, keep in mind that if you're looking at Salem as a historical site there is little history there...Old Salem is actually Danvers - the next town over


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

I did enjoy touring the onw museum becuase it had some really well done displays, but I think the favorite part of the town was Hawthorne's House and the House of Seven Gables tours.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Cheesy or no, I want to visit this place as well as Transylvania, The Highgate Cemetary and a few other "haunts" before I go the way of all flesh, just to say I had been there.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh don't get me wrong. I thought that our visit to Salem was very interesting, and well worth the 4 hour drive one way. Some die hard enthusiasts might find it disappointing, but I didn't. I do wish we could have stayed for the weekend so we didn't have to rush though it all, and we did miss some things as well. I think that if anyone ever gets the chance to go to Salem they should.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

So I went to Salem this weekend and even though I really liked my experience I must agree with you guys it's too commercial. Since there was line up's everywhere I only had time to visit the Wax Museum (that was a joke; I didn't pay for any other attractions afterwards because I felt robbed), the Witch Museum (that was my favorite part), and a haunted house (it must be the same cheesy haunted house Forbidden Crypts talked about. lol) I mostly walked around town, visited many stores and bought some souvenirs but everything is overpriced. $20 for a small witch?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Salem is a great place to visit. I went there this past October 6th to 9th.
Pretty great. 
Halloweentown USA IMO haha.


----------

